# Gotta love the Weatherman!



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

After a week about this big Lake effect snow we were going to get all of a sudden he changes his story. Now it wasn't how much snow we were suppose to get,it was size of the storm over so many states!


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

grandview;443800 said:


> After a week about this big Lake effect snow we were going to get all of a sudden he changes his story. Now it wasn't how much snow we were suppose to get,it was size of the storm over so many states!


Which dumby where you listening to? They were saying how it would all be sat-sun, then last night at 11 they switched to mon-tues.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

They never change, Most of use, can look at the map and go just as good of a job


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Clapper&Company;443826 said:


> They never change, Most of use, can look at the map and go just as good of a job


I find that sometimes I can do a better job, they get to complex with all their computer models and crap, that they dont just look and watch anymore. Today they were showing their "new" system that calculates storm totals from the radar. According to their computer the city got 1.8" of snow. According to my eyes we got close to 4.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

to many times during the summer months i canceled concrete jobs because they were calling for rain. that stopped half way throught the year. wake up look at sky, look at weatherchannel.com at the radar. and then make decesion from there. i want his job wrong more than half the time and making over 75k a year


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

our local stations go on about their new doppler radar, nexrad , forewarn predictors,computer models, lighten locator ect...i wonder how much a tv station spends on all that? ...they aren't any better than years ago when they had none of that


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I love how they say that their is x on the ground based upon their radar. The other night they said depew had 2.45" of new accumulation. If their was .25" it was allot


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

They have the only job in the world where you can be wrong 90% of the time and not be fired.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

Little Jon;443891 said:


> I find that sometimes I can do a better job, they get to complex with all their computer models and crap, that they dont just look and watch anymore. Today they were showing their "new" system that calculates storm totals from the radar. According to their computer the city got 1.8" of snow. According to my eyes we got close to 4.


boy your right about that. if wooster only got 1.8" like they claimed why was i getting calls "can you come plow our parking lot again"?? what a joke we had a solid 4".


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think we should send the Weatherman a sign that says"Kick ME"! Last night they said rain with some wet snow mixed in. Snow started at 3:15am stopped 5:15am 4 inches of wet again.Good thing I watch the one guy because he wrong most of the time so I was ready for it!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

u can get 4inchs of snow in 2 hours man id hate to be on the roadcrew


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

OK. This what the weatherman said today 12/12 at 6:20pm Starting Thurs. at 7 am thru Thurs night. My area is going to get 3-6 inches by the time it's over. So Thurs. night I'll come back here and tell you what we got. Let's see how right they are.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

well i am on long island new york.......they dont know whats going on.......we have 1" of sleet and now rain.....wish i could fight fire like they tell weather........we get it right 100% of the time......i guees its more.....and less...payup for me


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

grandview;454023 said:


> OK. This what the weatherman said today 12/12 at 6:20pm Starting Thurs. at 7 am thru Thurs night. My area is going to get 3-6 inches by the time it's over. So Thurs. night I'll come back here and tell you what we got. Let's see how right they are.


Seems like they got it right this time. Started snowing around 8am and when it was done about 4.5" down. Lets see if the "big one" that they are hyping up for thisweekedn turns out to be anything. If it is payuppayuppayup!!


----------



## javaman70 (Nov 11, 2007)

Little Jon;443891 said:


> I find that sometimes I can do a better job, they get to complex with all their computer models and crap, that they dont just look and watch anymore. Today they were showing their "new" system that calculates storm totals from the radar. According to their computer the city got 1.8" of snow. According to my eyes we got close to 4.


Sounds like the weather people in the Pocono's. they say i got 4"..... I see 7".  I know I'm getting older but damn I'm not that old yet.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

The best was tonight, or was it yesterday, I dont know its late and I just got back from a second trip plowing, anyways they showed a map of "official" measurements made by live people and then their computer map of snow depths, wow, it was 2 different maps, not even close!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ended up with 4-5 inches. Ended up going out during the day and clean the rows out. Then headed back out at 9 to clean up.This weekend now we may get 8-18 inches Sat night Sun morning See how that works out.


----------



## a.m.animal (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey scott,i have'nt heard back from john yet,but thanks again for the insider.Im not looking forward to this upcoming storm at all ! Goodluck this weekend and hope all goes well.


----------

